# What is in your student manual?



## Gerry Seymour

I'm updating the student manual I use, and debating what should go in there. I could post most of the info on the public website, and could create a members-only area to store the rest, but I do like having a paper manual to review with a new student. I probably prefer it because it's what I had. That said, what do you put in your manual?
Here's a list of stuff that's in it or that I'm considering (all off the top of my head, so probably skipping something):

Dojo rules and etiquette
How to tie and fold the uniform
Testing/rank requirements (possibly not a complete list)
List of techniques (might be in the requirements)
History of the art/style
Recommended reading list
Some articles (this might include self-defense/self-protection topics and philosophy)
Payment terms
Equipment requirements/recommendations
List of other equipment available for purchase? (since I don't have a place to display anything)
Basic vocabulary (I'm considering re-instituting a vocabulary test early on, so I can stop re-explaining terms)
Maybe a list of exercises that are recommended? I haven't included anything on fitness in the manual in the past, but this might be a good place to introduce recommended stretches, a few basic exercises, etc. That would give them a chance to work on them outside class, so they learn them faster and get more benefit.

Any thoughts on what's on that list or isn't would be appreciated. I've used 3-ring binders up until now, so students could put their notes in them, and I could add/remove/replace pages as needed. I'm considering having a small batch printed to reduce the cost and make them easier to store. To go that route, I need to get them closer to a fixed product.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I don't think I've ever trained at a school that had a manual. If you're going to have one, I like the idea of having them in a 3-ring binder so you can easily add more pages.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't think I've ever trained at a school that had a manual. If you're going to have one, I like the idea of having them in a 3-ring binder so you can easily add more pages.


No, no, Tony. You're not supposed to tell me that. You're supposed to tell me what I'm doing is a good idea. Dangit, get on script!


----------



## Danny T

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't think I've ever trained at a school that had a manual. If you're going to have one, I like the idea of having them in a 3-ring binder so you can easily add more pages.


I haven't either.


gpseymour said:


> No, no, Tony. You're not supposed to tell me that. You're supposed to tell me what I'm doing is a good idea. Dangit, get on script!


You have an excellent idea. However, I don't have a student manual either. 

We do give a few handouts to our youth parents at sign up concerning rules and expectations. Our training center rules are posted as well as requirements for testing for all to see and give handout sheets for some material during classes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Danny T said:


> I haven't either.
> 
> You have an excellent idea. However, I don't have a student manual either.
> 
> We do give a few handouts to our youth parents at sign up concerning rules and expectations. Our training center rules are posted as well as requirements for testing for all to see and give handout sheets for some material during classes.


I got used to students having manuals, but the early responses make me wonder if it's as common as I expected. In my case, it's a convenience since I can't post requirements (using a shared space, so no place to post).

So, maybe a different/additional question: What kinds of things do you have posted on the walls of your training area/dojo?


----------



## hoshin1600

Gerry i think your "other real life job"  is creeping into your martial arts job.   lol
a manual for instructors,  yes ...got it.   that is a must to keep everyone in the organization teaching the same thing.  but for students?  the closest thing i got is a hand out for short term, 8 week courses.

the dojo rules and etiquette were always posted in a nice picture frame near the entrance.

payment terms and conditions, i always felt were separate from the training and i never liked mixing the two.  payment topics and issues were kept in the office.  i had a Japanese style wooden box for students to slip their payments into,  handing money to the instructor "just isnt done".

as far as history, in Uechi-Ryu we were lucky George Mattson (American Soke for lack of a better term)  wrote two books one is an over all view of Uechi and the other is the "_Black belt test guide".  _every student was expected to own both and needed to know their contents in order to pass their black belt.

in AAA aikido  every June there was a meeting for instructors we would go to and while there you would receive an updated version of the instructors manual.  inside there was a sheet for ranks and requirements.  we would photo copy these and pass then out to students.  if you are interested i will review my old one and let you know what its contents were.

as far as equipment availible, i would think that would be an opportunity for on line sales.

one important thing to keep in mind is what you want the experience and feeling of your dojo to be.  by giving a manual your creating a "corporate" feel.  that was something i was always against. i wanted my schools to feel like "home"  or a temple or something similar.  something revered something special, dignified.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> Gerry i think your "other real life job"  is creeping into your martial arts job.   lol
> a manual for instructors,  yes ...got it.   that is a must to keep everyone in the organization teaching the same thing.  but for students?  the closest thing i got is a hand out for short term, 8 week courses.
> 
> the dojo rules and etiquette were always posted in a nice picture frame near the entrance.
> 
> payment terms and conditions, i always felt were separate from the training and i never liked mixing the two.  payment topics and issues were kept in the office.  i had a Japanese style wooden box for students to slip their payments into,  handing money to the instructor "just isnt done".
> 
> as far as history, in Uechi-Ryu we were lucky George Mattson (American Soke for lack of a better term)  wrote two books one is an over all view of Uechi and the other is the "_Black belt test guide".  _every student was expected to own both and needed to know their contents in order to pass their black belt.
> 
> in AAA aikido  every June there was a meeting for instructors we would go to and while there you would receive an updated version of the instructors manual.  inside there was a sheet for ranks and requirements.  we would photo copy these and pass then out to students.  if you are interested i will review my old one and let you know what its contents were.
> 
> as far as equipment availible, i would think that would be an opportunity for on line sales.
> 
> one important thing to keep in mind is what you want the experience and feeling of your dojo to be.  by giving a manual your creating a "corporate" feel.  that was something i was always against. i wanted my schools to feel like "home"  or a temple or something similar.  something revered something special, dignified.


I would eventually create an instructor manual - I'd need to train some instructors, first.

It's interesting that student manuals appear to be uncommon, but were common in my training. Statistics do that sometimes. In any case, everything you're talking about having on the wall has to go in a manual or handout for me - no wall posting. I think most schools just put most of what I'm thinking about on the walls and/or website. So, maybe I don't need manuals, and should just go ahead and get more on the website, and work with a few handouts (payment terms, training rules, etc.).

As for the history, there's a mixed bag of history published about the art (we don't have a fully history of the origin), itself, but only in books on the mainline of the art. I've started not recommending those to students until they've been training awhile, as the techniques are different, and it confuses new folks.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

In the dojos I've been to, two have had manuals. One was in depth, and I still have it somewhere in my house but never really use it. The other one basically has the list of requirements for each rank stapled together so when you're racticing you know what you still need to learn. Both were/are cool to have,  but not really necessary. As for what I'd include to your list, maybe have the philosophy of the school or style at the front, so you can direct new students to that and they know what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## MI_martialist

Our entire student curriculum is based on study guides and task sheets.  They contain everything that is needed to progress through the curriculum and an area for a certified examiner to sign off as a preparation for an examination.   It contains everything from applications, techniques, vocabulary, historical and cultural knowledge, etc...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

MI_martialist said:


> Our entire student curriculum is based on study guides and task sheets.  They contain everything that is needed to progress through the curriculum and an area for a certified examiner to sign off as a preparation for an examination.   It contains everything from applications, techniques, vocabulary, historical and cultural knowledge, etc...


I've considered using something similar. If I did, I'd go back to using 3-ring binders for the ability to add/remove at will.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Have you considered just posting your student manual on your website? That way you could update as necessary for everyone and not have any additional printing costs.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tony Dismukes said:


> Have you considered just posting your student manual on your website? That way you could update as necessary for everyone and not have any additional printing costs.


That's one of the things I've been considering (I thought I mentioned it in my OP). There are a few things I want to be able to hand out, but there are only a few of those, and can be (mostly are, at present) stand-alone sheets. That's part of the reason I asked for input here - to see what common practices are.


----------



## Dirty Dog

My second book has been adopted as the _de facto_ student manual for our branch of the Moo Duk Kwan. It's about 300 pages long, includes pretty much all the stuff you mentioned, plus step-by-step directions (with photos) for forms required up through 3rd Dan (Moo Duk Kwan) or 4th Dan (Kukkiwon).
The +/- 300 color photos makes it somewhat pricey to print (about $40 for paperback, $60 for hardback). My solution is to keep a few paperbacks around in case someone wants them, but I've converted the book to a PDF format. The cost of burning a CD and printing a cover is trivial, so I give those out to all students free. It's also available as an iBook for about $4.
Photos, of course, are somewhat limited when you're talking about something that's moving. So we're working on a DVD to go with it. The DVD will only include the Kicho and Palgwae forms because there are currently no good sources for those forms. The Taegeuk forms are more than adequately covered online by KKW releases. The DVD will also include all of the 'step' sparring techniques.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> My second book has been adopted as the _de facto_ student manual for our branch of the Moo Duk Kwan. It's about 300 pages long, includes pretty much all the stuff you mentioned, plus step-by-step directions (with photos) for forms required up through 3rd Dan (Moo Duk Kwan) or 4th Dan (Kukkiwon).
> The +/- 300 color photos makes it somewhat pricey to print (about $40 for paperback, $60 for hardback). My solution is to keep a few paperbacks around in case someone wants them, but I've converted the book to a PDF format. The cost of burning a CD and printing a cover is trivial, so I give those out to all students free. It's also available as an iBook for about $4.
> Photos, of course, are somewhat limited when you're talking about something that's moving. So we're working on a DVD to go with it. The DVD will only include the Kicho and Palgwae forms because there are currently no good sources for those forms. The Taegeuk forms are more than adequately covered online by KKW releases. The DVD will also include all of the 'step' sparring techniques.


That reminds me that I've been considering including some instructions (with photos/video) for both the classical (short) forms and the kata (long forms). Perhaps DVD and website is the answer, if I want to go that path.


----------



## MI_martialist

We use Google docs and manage permissions, that way we never have to print.  All students are required to have a notebook with everything in it.  We have docs that show different drills, with their intended instructional purposes for some levels, and in depth docs for things like deshi, seiza, what is kenjutsu, different levels of each...and we video every class and make it available to specific levels and above.




gpseymour said:


> I've considered using something similar. If I did, I'd go back to using 3-ring binders for the ability to add/remove at will.


----------



## MI_martialist

We also do clips, and have a video management sheet for the 500+ videos we have...we do clips upon request, or as part of specific training to emphasize certain aspects.



gpseymour said:


> That reminds me that I've been considering including some instructions (with photos/video) for both the classical (short) forms and the kata (long forms). Perhaps DVD and website is the answer, if I want to go that path.


----------



## donald1

Yeah. The vocab is definitely important. Its pretty easy to get those weird sounding kata names mixed up. Same for stances strikes and blocks like. Don't want students doing Shiko-dachi(horse stance) when you tell them to do zenkutsu-dachi(forward stance)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

MI_martialist said:


> We also do clips, and have a video management sheet for the 500+ videos we have...we do clips upon request, or as part of specific training to emphasize certain aspects.


To do videos of actual techniques and applications, I'd have to either get one of the regular students to come in at some extra time, or recruit a throwing dummy...er, video uke from another school in the area. My wife is too much shorter to demonstrate the unaltered form on. But if/when I get around to adding some, I'll probably just put a video gallery (and student section) on our website.


----------



## Buka

I'll tell you what fellas, if those things you're talking and thinking about were available to me when I started the Arts - I might never have left the house, except to go to the Dojo.

What terrific things for any student of Martial Arts. I salute you all.


----------



## MI_martialist

We have created cross-referenced vocabulary sheets with pronuncuation guides, etc.  Vocab is also part of an oral / written part of every examination.
Plus as one advances along the curriculum, commands are given more and more in Japanese, so it must be understood,  Having an understanding of the kanji is also very helpful in understanding proper meaning.



donald1 said:


> Yeah. The vocab is definitely important. Its pretty easy to get those weird sounding kata names mixed up. Same for stances strikes and blocks like. Don't want students doing Shiko-dachi(horse stance) when you tell them to do zenkutsu-dachi(forward stance)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

MI_martialist said:


> We have created cross-referenced vocabulary sheets with pronuncuation guides, etc.  Vocab is also part of an oral / written part of every examination.
> Plus as one advances along the curriculum, commands are given more and more in Japanese, so it must be understood,  Having an understanding of the kanji is also very helpful in understanding proper meaning.


I had to learn a fairly large number of Japanese terms (including many with absolutely no relevance to my training), but we did no study of the kanji. I'm curious - what was the benefit of learning the kanji?


----------



## JR 137

From a student’s perspective...

Keep it online, with a password if you’re so inclined.  Have a few hard copies around for the occasional person who likes that.  And have one you can show a new or prospective student.

A brief history of the art, and possibly your experience

Philosophy of the art

Dojo rules/etiquette

Explanation of ranks - you use kyu dan ranks differently than most others

Common non-technique words and phrases commonly used, such as counting, rei, mokuso, etc.

Syllabus, which includes eligibility requirements (time in grade, etc.).  Also include any rank specific equipment and uniform requirements and/or options, like if 4th kyu + wear hakima, sparring gear, weapons, etc.
- My organization lists the correct Japanese terms for the techniques in the syllabus

I think that’s a bare minimum if you’re going the student packet/manual route.

For more of a manual feel vs a student handout, you could give step by step instructions for the standardized stuff.  My dojo has one at the shinzen, and everyone’s allowed to look at it.  There’s probably a way to obtain one from our honbu, but I’m not sure.  It’s a written reference, not intended as a teaching tool.  My teacher will look at it time to time during class if there’s something that escapes his memory at a certain moment.

Keeping this stuff online saves some cost and is more convenient for someone like me.  It’s easier to pull it up on my iPhone that it is to find a book.  A book will get thrown somewhere by my wife or kids and won’t be found when I want it.  At least that’s how most things go anyway 

I’d love a manual.  My teacher has a bunch of stuff in a filing cabinet.  Somehow that thing’s FULL of stuff, yet he can never find what I need specifically. And on the odd chance he can, it’s almost always a copy of a copy of a copy that was originally written on a typewriter and has a bunch of handwritten changes/corrections.  I like stuff written out so I can practice new material at home without worrying about practicing it wrong.

I heard through the grapevine that students get a manual from honbu when promoted to dan ranks, but I haven’t heard a definite yes or no.


----------



## Anarax

Our manual only consists of rank requirements and terminology. I've attended other schools that have very large manuals, but I think the smaller the better. You also might want to consider making a pdf, that way students can review it on there smartphones and computers. It also makes it easier to update information and upload it onto your website. You can also embed links to videos about various things, fold/tie uniforms, forms, techniques. The videos can be your own or links to videos that you think are accurate enough for students to use as a reference. It makes everything more streamlined, efficient and cheaper.     

My current schools is the only one I've attended that uses pdfs and as a student I can say it's a major improvement over paper manuals.


----------



## JowGaWolf

gpseymour said:


> I'm updating the student manual I use, and debating what should go in there. I could post most of the info on the public website, and could create a members-only area to store the rest, but I do like having a paper manual to review with a new student. I probably prefer it because it's what I had. That said, what do you put in your manual?
> Here's a list of stuff that's in it or that I'm considering (all off the top of my head, so probably skipping something):
> 
> Dojo rules and etiquette
> How to tie and fold the uniform
> Testing/rank requirements (possibly not a complete list)
> List of techniques (might be in the requirements)
> History of the art/style
> Recommended reading list
> Some articles (this might include self-defense/self-protection topics and philosophy)
> Payment terms
> Equipment requirements/recommendations
> List of other equipment available for purchase? (since I don't have a place to display anything)
> Basic vocabulary (I'm considering re-instituting a vocabulary test early on, so I can stop re-explaining terms)
> Maybe a list of exercises that are recommended? I haven't included anything on fitness in the manual in the past, but this might be a good place to introduce recommended stretches, a few basic exercises, etc. That would give them a chance to work on them outside class, so they learn them faster and get more benefit.
> 
> Any thoughts on what's on that list or isn't would be appreciated. I've used 3-ring binders up until now, so students could put their notes in them, and I could add/remove/replace pages as needed. I'm considering having a small batch printed to reduce the cost and make them easier to store. To go that route, I need to get them closer to a fixed product.


Your manual sounds good.  I like the idea of a student and an instructor manual.  There are things that students should know and things that instructors should know.  Best way to teach certain techniques.  Policies on best training methods.


----------



## MI_martialist

First of all, by learning the kanji, and how words are broken down into sub-pictures, if you will, you are empowered to look at the meanings of each component, and understand what the intent is, and not simply rely on a translation.  I bring this up often in posts with word meanings, but no one seems to get it as they are content on the common modern usage and a given definition.

The kanji are actual pictures, and we can see many things...it is also a tool used to develop certain martial skills that I can talk about in private.

One final thing...especially if you practice writing kanji, it is sword training.



gpseymour said:


> I had to learn a fairly large number of Japanese terms (including many with absolutely no relevance to my training), but we did no study of the kanji. I'm curious - what was the benefit of learning the kanji?


----------



## MI_martialist

Anyone who want to even consider instructions must be invited into the Menkyo Sei process and ascend to be given permission to instruct.  A simple manual does not cut it!




JowGaWolf said:


> Your manual sounds good.  I like the idea of a student and an instructor manual.  There are things that students should know and things that instructors should know.  Best way to teach certain techniques.  Policies on best training methods.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> From a student’s perspective...
> 
> Keep it online, with a password if you’re so inclined.  Have a few hard copies around for the occasional person who likes that.  And have one you can show a new or prospective student.
> 
> A brief history of the art, and possibly your experience
> 
> Philosophy of the art
> 
> Dojo rules/etiquette
> 
> Explanation of ranks - you use kyu dan ranks differently than most others
> 
> Common non-technique words and phrases commonly used, such as counting, rei, mokuso, etc.
> 
> Syllabus, which includes eligibility requirements (time in grade, etc.).  Also include any rank specific equipment and uniform requirements and/or options, like if 4th kyu + wear hakima, sparring gear, weapons, etc.
> - My organization lists the correct Japanese terms for the techniques in the syllabus
> 
> I think that’s a bare minimum if you’re going the student packet/manual route.
> 
> For more of a manual feel vs a student handout, you could give step by step instructions for the standardized stuff.  My dojo has one at the shinzen, and everyone’s allowed to look at it.  There’s probably a way to obtain one from our honbu, but I’m not sure.  It’s a written reference, not intended as a teaching tool.  My teacher will look at it time to time during class if there’s something that escapes his memory at a certain moment.
> 
> Keeping this stuff online saves some cost and is more convenient for someone like me.  It’s easier to pull it up on my iPhone that it is to find a book.  A book will get thrown somewhere by my wife or kids and won’t be found when I want it.  At least that’s how most things go anyway
> 
> I’d love a manual.  My teacher has a bunch of stuff in a filing cabinet.  Somehow that thing’s FULL of stuff, yet he can never find what I need specifically. And on the odd chance he can, it’s almost always a copy of a copy of a copy that was originally written on a typewriter and has a bunch of handwritten changes/corrections.  I like stuff written out so I can practice new material at home without worrying about practicing it wrong.
> 
> I heard through the grapevine that students get a manual from honbu when promoted to dan ranks, but I haven’t heard a definite yes or no.


Thanks for the detailed reply, JR. I've shied away from step-by-step references up until now, because I have been adjusting the curriculum. I'm either done adjusting it, or about to make a major change (have a decision to make beginning of the year), and I should probably bite the bullet and start building that reference for folks. Otherwise, they'll have to use the one from the NGAA, which I don't follow on about 1/3 of the techniques.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

MI_martialist said:


> First of all, by learning the kanji, and how words are broken down into sub-pictures, if you will, you are empowered to look at the meanings of each component, and understand what the intent is, and not simply rely on a translation.  I bring this up often in posts with word meanings, but no one seems to get it as they are content on the common modern usage and a given definition.
> 
> The kanji are actual pictures, and we can see many things...it is also a tool used to develop certain martial skills that I can talk about in private.
> 
> One final thing...especially if you practice writing kanji, it is sword training.


I can see that. We don't use much Japanese, so the benefit wouldn't be the same. I've dug a little into kanji in the past, just out of pure curiosity, and it's clearly the key to understanding some of the subtext in Japanese usage. Not knowing that subtext is why we use English to explain concepts, and I explain to students that most of the Japanese concept-words we use (as opposed to technical terms like stances) are used as a shorthand, and we are probably not using the actual Japanese interpretation of the word.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

MI_martialist said:


> Anyone who want to even consider instructions must be invited into the Menkyo Sei process and ascend to be given permission to instruct.  A simple manual does not cut it!


I don't know what the Menkyo Sei process is - I assume it's some sort of instructor training. If so, I agree. However, a manual should be part of any such process. A basic principle of training is that the trainee shouldn't build the manual (which is what happens a lot in both business and MA - we make them watch and take notes, and they use their notes as their sole or primary guide later). The same is true for an instructor trainee. They should have a reference manual to help them through until they get enough experience teaching that they (almost) don't need it.

I've seen instructor training (including what I went through) that relied upon the instructor candidate to build his own reference. While there is value in that, it means each instructor starts with a reference written by a new instructor, rather than a compendium of the best knowledge thus far (or, at least, one written by an experienced instructor).


----------



## JowGaWolf

MI_martialist said:


> Anyone who want to even consider instructions must be invited into the Menkyo Sei process and ascend to be given permission to instruct.  A simple manual does not cut it!


I have no idea what Menkyo Sei is.  I study Chinese Kung Fu so manuals work differently for us.


----------



## MI_martialist

Why would a manual work differently?  An established pathway forward is a pathway forward,correct?



JowGaWolf said:


> I have no idea what Menkyo Sei is.  I study Chinese Kung Fu so manuals work differently for us.


----------



## WaterGal

I started giving new students a student handbook this year, and it includes: 1) welcome message, 2) school rules, 3) white belt curriculum, 4) info about how belt testing works,5) info about required equipment, 6) tenants of Taekwondo, 7) how to tie the belt, 8) a thing about our social media accounts.  I've been thinking about adding a short history of Taekwondo, a chart showing the belt progression (what ranks there are & what you learn at each rank), and an FAQ.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

WaterGal said:


> I started giving new students a student handbook this year, and it includes: 1) welcome message, 2) school rules, 3) white belt curriculum, 4) info about how belt testing works,5) info about required equipment, 6) tenants of Taekwondo, 7) how to tie the belt, 8) a thing about our social media accounts.  I've been thinking about adding a short history of Taekwondo, a chart showing the belt progression (what ranks there are & what you learn at each rank), and an FAQ.


Thanks. Do you see any direct benefit, since you started doing that relatively recently? By that, I mean do you see different or fewer questions about the material that's in the manual?


----------



## JowGaWolf

MI_martialist said:


> Why would a manual work differently?  An established pathway forward is a pathway forward,correct?


We have a general handbook that is given to all the students by the Sifu. But the instructors can still make their own handbook to fill in areas that weren't covered by the Sifu.  For example, a guide on how to teach Students does not exist for the Instructors.  I'm assuming there is one for the Sifus in the organization but not for the instructor.  Not everyone is a good teacher and not everyone does a good job with teaching children.  So tips and information on how to teach children would be of great use to an instructor.  There would be no need to seek higher approval to produce something like that.


----------



## JP3

My stuff is entirely online and/or in my head, and I dribble it out onto the heads of my people or they can whip out their phones and use a screen.  Website is currently undergoing revisions, and we're updating the template as the old one is clunky and doesn't support the video as well as I'd like.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I have a manual for IRT practitioner's.  I give it to practitioner's that have been around at least for a year.  The manual has our entire syllabus and lays out the system and what is covered at each level.  While useful to any IRT practitioner it is geared for instructors.


----------



## WaterGal

gpseymour said:


> Thanks. Do you see any direct benefit, since you started doing that relatively recently? By that, I mean do you see different or fewer questions about the material that's in the manual?



Some.  Much of the info in there was available before, as flyers that we were giving out in a more ad-hoc fashion.  But I have noticed some improvement in, for example, general etiquette-type behavior (making sure to pick the kids up on time, not interrupting classes, etc) and an awareness that sparring gear will be something they need to get and how to do that.


----------



## thanson02

I have been using Student Manuals for my clubs for years.  We have the following in ours:

Introduction
History of the Art
Overview of Leadership Team
Overview of membership packages
Core Philosophy
Overview of core program and descriptions of additional programs offered (sparring, grappling, etc)
Explanation of what they need to perform for their test and a explanation of how testing works.
List of other events that the club is involved with.
Final letter to student from head instructor
Appendix with terminology, reading list, overview of curriculum breakdown and what is covered per belt
In the past, we have had it on a website, but I was working with a bunch of college students so anything that is free is always appreciated by them.  Right now, we are putting together introduction packs for new students with a welcome letter, test paperwork, order forms, sales deals for new students, and a copy of the student manual so they have a printed copy.

I also have an Assistant Instructor booklet that I have for my assistant instructors.  It basically explains the expectations of leadership in our club which includes my Principles of Leadership and it goes over the logistics of things that instructors need to know in addition to the student manual like how to participate as a tournament judge, break down on how classes are run with the rotation schedule, etc.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

thanson02 said:


> I have been using Student Manuals for my clubs for years.  We have the following in ours:
> 
> Introduction
> History of the Art
> Overview of Leadership Team
> Overview of membership packages
> Core Philosophy
> Overview of core program and descriptions of additional programs offered (sparring, grappling, etc)
> Explanation of what they need to perform for their test and a explanation of how testing works.
> List of other events that the club is involved with.
> Final letter to student from head instructor
> Appendix with terminology, reading list, overview of curriculum breakdown and what is covered per belt
> In the past, we have had it on a website, but I was working with a bunch of college students so anything that is free is always appreciated by them.  Right now, we are putting together introduction packs for new students with a welcome letter, test paperwork, order forms, sales deals for new students, and a copy of the student manual so they have a printed copy.
> 
> I also have an Assistant Instructor booklet that I have for my assistant instructors.  It basically explains the expectations of leadership in our club which includes my Principles of Leadership and it goes over the logistics of things that instructors need to know in addition to the student manual like how to participate as a tournament judge, break down on how classes are run with the rotation schedule, etc.


Thanks - that looks similar to what I've been working with, at least in concept. You're pretty well organized in that material.


----------



## thanson02

gpseymour said:


> Thanks - that looks similar to what I've been working with, at least in concept. You're pretty well organized in that material.



Thank you!  One of the things we ran into since we were part of a college club was that our student base would rotate out every 4-5 years and you would have to train in the new people as they come in.  We made instruction booklets for every officer position so the new people had a guide book to they didn't have to reinvent the wheel.  We also set up the student manual for the club to work with our introduction program for students to check us out and see if they wanted to become full members.  The organization kept everyone on the same page.  The new club instructor is not as organized as I am, but he is figuring out his process and what works for him.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

thanson02 said:


> Thank you!  One of the things we ran into since we were part of a college club was that our student base would rotate out every 4-5 years and you would have to train in the new people as they come in.  We made instruction booklets for every officer position so the new people had a guide book to they didn't have to reinvent the wheel.  We also set up the student manual for the club to work with our introduction program for students to check us out and see if they wanted to become full members.  The organization kept everyone on the same page.  The new club instructor is not as organized as I am, but he is figuring out his process and what works for him.


Well done! If more of my consulting clients understood this, I'd have a much harder time finding work.


----------



## thanson02

gpseymour said:


> Well done! If more of my consulting clients understood this, I'd have a much harder time finding work.



Well I figured the logic was strait forward.  "If I am going to have to go through this every few years, what can I put in place to streamline the process so I can focus on what I need to which is teach the students."

You could almost call me lazy if it wasn't for the amount of work you have to put in to get there.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

thanson02 said:


> Well I figured the logic was strait forward.  "If I am going to have to go through this every few years, what can I put in place to streamline the process so I can focus on what I need to which is teach the students."
> 
> You could almost call me lazy if it wasn't for the amount of work you have to put in to get there.


You'd think it was straightforward, but I see clients with 25% turnover (have to replace 25% of staff each year) who haven't regimented the process.


----------



## J. Pickard

We don't actually have a manual, but we have everything and more that you mentioned available on our website under the "student resources" section that only our active students can access. We encourage all of our student's to start a martial arts notebook like a professional portfolio of sorts so they can look back on their training to see how far they have come and rediscover things they may have forgotten. We recommend they print out as much of the "student resources" material as they can to add to their martial arts portfolio.


----------

